# Les Paul R.I.P.



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

*Les Paul (guitarist) R.I.P.*

Just read this:

http://www.rollingstone.com/rockdaily/index.php/2009/08/13/les-paul-guitar-legend-dead-at-94/

Another legend gone


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

i really thought you had posted this in the wrong section then, i read the title and though i only saw him online this morning too...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=1774

FEW, wrong person...


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Oops sorry, didn't realise there was a member called that on here!


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Very sad news  As you said another legendary musician and ambassador for great music gone.

"He was the original guitar hero, and the kindest of souls.”


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

20RSport said:


> i really thought you had posted this in the wrong section then, i read the title and though i only saw him online this morning too...
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=1774
> 
> FEW, wrong person...


:wave: :lol:


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Geetarman said:


> Just read this:
> 
> http://www.rollingstone.com/rockdaily/index.php/2009/08/13/les-paul-guitar-legend-dead-at-94/
> 
> ...


Very sad news 

He was and always will be a guitar legend.

Darren


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

At least he lived a full and respectable life which brought about a huge change in music.


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

What a way to be remembered, with one of the most iconic guitars of all time named after you!


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

Sad loss, iconic guitars.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Hugely influential player who will be sadly missed.

What an enduring legacy to leave though - probably the most recognised and widely used guitar in the history of music, and which has featured on almost every great record that's ever been made.

RIP Les Paul


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Thats a shame, think i'll go "detail" my fathers Gibson Les Paul as a mark of respect


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Sad Sad new, RIP


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

My 56 Gold Top Reissue has just doubled it's value!


----------

